

Domain name WHOIS anonymity hangs in the balance under ICANN proposal - arto
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/domain-name-whois-anonymity-hangs-in-the-balance-under-icann-proposal/

======
arto
The copyright industry wants "new tools to discover the identities of website
owners whom they want to accuse of copyright and trademark infringement,
preferably without a court order."

